# pet crow?



## chuckie127 (Sep 5, 2009)

has anyone ever had a pet crow? thanks


----------



## channa (Mar 19, 2011)

Yes had a few pet crows,magpies,jackdaws a jay. All make very good pets fascinating to watch very intelligent.


----------



## chuckie127 (Sep 5, 2009)

great! know any good caresheets? thanks!


----------



## Alfonzo (Mar 7, 2008)

How do you acquire a crow? and would you keep them similarly to raptors?


----------



## LoveForLizards (Apr 20, 2008)

Alfonzo said:


> and would you keep them similarly to raptors?


No. They need a different diet, different upbringing (although they would need imprinting to make a 'pet') and generally they are only kept penned in or in an aviary during the night when they roost, during the day they will wander around and do as they please and return home at night. Although, most of the time they will permanently leave after a few years. They're also quite messy and smelly, and can be noisy, and should have a relatively large enclosure should you want to keep it permanently penned, for whatever reason.


----------



## mrcriss (Nov 2, 2010)

There's a woman in London that rides around on her bike, with her pet crow in the basket on the front....it's bloody ace!:2thumb:


----------



## venomous111 (Dec 24, 2009)

i kept a wild jackdaw who fell down a chimney and he used fly around the neibhorhood and come back for a feed, it woulld come down to the park on my shoulder and come to me when called, he once flew in my bathroom window when i was in the bath and fell asleep on my head :/


----------

